# Steerer Tube



## roger9 (Aug 4, 2006)

My 595 Ultra only has a look rubber cap on top of the steerer tube and not the normal cap with bolt. I read the Look instructions and was confused if the screwed cap is only used for fork installation and then removed.

Is it Ok to only have the rubber cap??

Thanks


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

If it is the Look Head Fit system a bolt is not required. If you are not sure if it's a Head Fit do a search for some pictures. You can also tell because it has an adjusting collar at the top of the head tube. 

I am not sure which year Look started the Head Fit system on the 595. May have been 2008.


----------



## roger9 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the help. It is a 2009 595 Ultra which does have the Look head fit system. 

I'll sleep better now.


----------



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

*Adjustment instructions*

Does anyone know where I can find instructions on how to adjust the Head Fit System? I feel like there is a little bit of play in mine (2009 585 ProTeam) and I want to check it.

Thanks.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

All i do on my 585 and 595 is tighten down the cap with a shimano BB tool until there is no play and then a further 1/2 turn, loosen the the stem bolts, push down on the stem. retighten, then back off the headfit cap 1/2 turn so it locks against the stem or spacers.

After about 18months of use, i did have to replace the bearings in the 585 headset as no matter what i did they would creak - even though lubed and no play- when out the saddle after a few 100 miles, the new bearings fixed this but my 595 has been perfect.


----------



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

jasjas

Thanks for the reply - it worked great. (The LBS I went to tried to tell me that the play I was feeling was because there are a couple of loose-ish carbon spacers over the stem - I haven't quite dialed in the height yet - and therefore they couldn't snug up the front end without cutting off the extra steerer tube. I tried to explain th at the HeadFit system doesn't work like that but it was intimated that I don't know what I'm talking about. Back at home, one quick adjustment as you described and I'm getting no more creaking when I'm out of the saddle.) :thumbsup:


----------

